# Ajouter un nouvel utilisateur depuis le mode single-user ?



## Warflo (30 Décembre 2006)

J'ai un probleme assez important...
J'ai modifié tout les mots de passe d'un mac a partir du CD d'install, sauf que quand j'ai rebooté ma machine, ces comptes avait disparu
C'est a dire pas moyen de m'authentifier, donc pas de moyen de rentrer dans mac os X.
J'ai rebooté en single-user, les dossiers utiliateurs sont là, mais les utilisateurs on apparement disparut de la base netinfo.
Quand j'ai essayé de les rajouters à l'aide de:

```
sudo niload passwd .
```
il me dit que c'est un fichier systeme read only que je ne peux modifier.
Savez vous comment je pourais à partir du mode single-user rajouter les utilisateurs dans netinfo pour pouvoir rebooter normalement ?
Merci.


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Décembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> J'ai un probleme assez important...
> J'ai modifié tout les mots de passe d'un mac a partir du CD d'install, sauf que quand j'ai rebooté ma machine, ces comptes avait disparu
> C'est a dire pas moyen de m'authentifier, donc pas de moyen de rentrer dans mac os X.
> J'ai rebooté en single-user, les dossiers utiliateurs sont là, mais les utilisateurs on apparement disparut de la base netinfo.
> ...


essaye de lancer l'application gestionnaire netInfo

```
open /Applications/Utilities/NetInfo\ Manager.app/
```

je me rappelle avoir pu lancer x11 puis des applications diverses, et m&#234;me le Dock et le Finder depuis le mode single user, donc &#231;a devrait marcher


----------



## Warflo (30 Décembre 2006)

Pourais tu me détailler comment tu as fait ?
Quand j'esaye, il me dis qu'il ne peut pas établir de connection avec le WindowServer.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2006)

En single-user avant le prompt il te dit comment monter en read/write le syst&#232;me de fichier... (mais oublie de lancer gestionnaire netinfo en single-user)


----------



## Warflo (30 Décembre 2006)

Je lance mon niload et pour le moment rien ne s'affiche je vais attendre encore un peu.
Sinon la commande "passwd" ne fonctionne pas, est-ce normal ?


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Décembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> En single-user avant le prompt il te dit comment monter en read/write le syst&#232;me de fichier... (mais oublie de lancer gestionnaire netinfo en single-user)


c'est pas possible ?

Pourtant on peut lancer X11, j'avais parler de cette astuce sur les forums de AVosMac pour ouvrir une session avec que des logiciel open source et ils l'ont m&#234;me publi&#233; (l'astuce) dans OpenSource Magazine.

Donc je comprend pas pourquoi &#231;a pourrait marcher avec X11 et pas avec le gestionnaire netinfo.  (en dehors du fait qu'il n'aura peut &#234;tre pas les droits suffisant pour s'en servir...)


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2006)

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=34485

pourrait t'aider...


----------



## Warflo (30 Décembre 2006)

Quand je lance "/bin/sh /etc/rc", il me dit "cannot lookup child ".
C'est parce qu'il n'y a pas de compte admin sur la machine ?


----------



## FjRond (31 Décembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> c'est pas possible ?
> 
> Pourtant on peut lancer X11, j'avais parler de cette astuce sur les forums de AVosMac pour ouvrir une session avec que des logiciel open source et ils l'ont même publié (l'astuce) dans OpenSource Magazine.
> 
> Donc je comprend pas pourquoi ça pourrait marcher avec X11 et pas avec le gestionnaire netinfo.  (en dehors du fait qu'il n'aura peut être pas les droits suffisant pour s'en servir...)


On peut lancer X11 en >console avec startx, donc probablement aussi en single-user (je n'ai jamais essayé), et par suite _les applications qui tournent sous X11_, mais pas celles qui fonctionnent sous Aqua, dont Netinfo.


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Décembre 2006)

FjRond a dit:


> On peut lancer X11 en >console avec startx, donc probablement aussi en single-user (je n'ai jamais essayé), et par suite _les applications qui tournent sous X11_, mais pas celles qui fonctionnent sous Aqua, dont Netinfo.


pourtant une fois qu'on a lanc&#233; X11 je me rappelle qu'il y avait la barre de menu en haut, et donc le menu pomme et un acc&#232;s au applications r&#233;centes, au pr&#233;f&#233;rence syst&#232;me etc... non ? (la j'ai la flemme de quitter ma session pour v&#233;rifier :rateau:, je le ferais plus tard)


----------



## FjRond (31 Décembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> pourtant une fois qu'on a lancé X11 je me rappelle qu'il y avait la barre de menu en haut, et donc le menu pomme et un accès au applications récentes, au préférence système etc... non ? (la j'ai la flemme de quitter ma session pour vérifier :rateau:, je le ferais plus tard)


J'ai également la flemme de tout laisser en plan pour faire l'essai. Mais startx ne permet pas d'ouvrir Aqua, et sans lui, pas d'appli aqua; enfin me semble-t-il.


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Janvier 2007)

FjRond a dit:


> J'ai également la flemme de tout laisser en plan pour faire l'essai. Mais startx ne permet pas d'ouvrir Aqua, et sans lui, pas d'appli aqua; enfin me semble-t-il.


ben les fen&#234;tre x11 (la barre du haut) on le look Aqua quand on les lance avec startx et il y a la barre de menu en haut. Donc oui je pense que Aqua est lanc&#233;.


----------



## FjRond (1 Janvier 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> ben les fen&#234;tre x11 (la barre du haut) on le look Aqua quand on les lance avec startx et il y a la barre de menu en haut. Donc oui je pense que Aqua est lanc&#233;.


C'est juste. Mais avez-vous essay&#233; de lancer une appli cocoa depuis x11 avec un xterm (/Applications/mon_app.app/Contents/MacOS/ex&#233;cutable)?
Je n'ai pas fait l'essai, parce qu'aujourd'hui, je ne parviens pas &#224; me connecter en mode console : j'ai un message d'erreur. &#199;a ne doit pas &#234;tre bien grave.


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Janvier 2007)

FjRond a dit:


> C'est juste. Mais avez-vous essay&#233; de lancer une appli cocoa depuis x11 avec un xterm (/Applications/mon_app.app/Contents/MacOS/ex&#233;cutable)?
> Je n'ai pas fait l'essai, parce qu'aujourd'hui, je ne parviens pas &#224; me connecter en mode console : j'ai un message d'erreur. &#199;a ne doit pas &#234;tre bien grave.


je viens d'essayer :
Une fois x11 lancer ou peut lancer d'autres applications comme les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me, itunes et safari (c'est tout ce que j'ai essay&#233.


----------



## FjRond (1 Janvier 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> je viens d'essayer :
> Une fois x11 lancer ou peut lancer d'autres applications comme les préférences système, itunes et safari (c'est tout ce que j'ai essayé).


Étonnant


----------



## Warflo (1 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour l'aide, de toutes façon l'ordi est reparti à Paris.
Mais même si j'avais eu l'ordi je n'aurais pas put le lancer car il n'avait pas X11 d'installer.


----------



## Yggdrasill (2 Janvier 2007)

Le serveur X se lance "tout seul" en root lorsqu'on lance une applications le n&#233;cessitant.
J'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait le test avec Vlc, e user normal, j'ai droit &#224; une erreur de communication avec le serveur X, tandis que en root le serveur graphique se lance tout seul. Le probl&#232;me est que l'interface est.... minimaliste.


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2007)

En prenant un serveur X11 non-Apple (une recompilation &#224; la mimine ou avec Fink par exemple), on devrait se retrouver comme sous une station Linux ou*BSD "classique".


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Janvier 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Le serveur X se lance "tout seul" en root lorsqu'on lance une applications le n&#233;cessitant.
> J'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait le test avec Vlc, e user normal, j'ai droit &#224; une erreur de communication avec le serveur X, tandis que en root le serveur graphique se lance tout seul. Le probl&#232;me est que l'interface est.... minimaliste.


oui je doit lancer x11 avec sudo sinon &#231;a ne marche pas

```
sudo open /Applications/Utilities/X11.app/
```


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> En prenant un serveur X11 non-Apple (une recompilation &#224; la mimine ou avec Fink par exemple), on devrait se retrouver comme sous une station Linux ou*BSD "classique".


et quelle est le look des fen&#234;tres dans ce cas l&#224; ?? ce n'est pas Aqua ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2007)

Ben le look du WM que t'as install&#233;


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben le look du WM que t'as install&#233;


Ah ok, donc m&#234;me la barre de titre des fen&#234;tres n'est pas Aqua (alors que c'ets le cas avec X11 d'Apple).


Je suis en train de me poser la question : quelqu'un a-t-il d&#233;j&#224; essayer de lancer Gnome ou KDE (ou Xfce ou Enlightment) depuis le mode console ??


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2007)

Bin non. Bizarrement, mon iBook ne veut plus du mode console, cet idiot.
Pour en revenir au X11 : celui d'Apple utilise un WM incorpor&#233; : quartz-wm. D'o&#249; l'apparence que tu d&#233;cris. Si tu utilises un XFCE (tr&#232;s bon choix  ), pour le coup, tu te croiras sur XUbuntu.


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Bin non. Bizarrement, mon iBook ne veut plus du mode console, cet idiot.
> Pour en revenir au X11 : celui d'Apple utilise un WM incorpor&#233; : quartz-wm. D'o&#249; l'apparence que tu d&#233;cris. Si tu utilises un XFCE (tr&#232;s bon choix  ), pour le coup, tu te croiras sur XUbuntu.


j'avais install&#233; gnome via MacPort je ne sais plus pourquoi, j'essaye de me mettre en mode console et de le lancer puis je viens vous raconter &#231;a.


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Janvier 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> j'avais install&#233; gnome via MacPort je ne sais plus pourquoi, j'essaye de me mettre en mode console et de le lancer puis je viens vous raconter &#231;a.


boah &#231;a a pas march&#233;... manque des dylib pour que gnome se lance.
&#231;a ma gel&#233;e l'ordi j'ai du &#233;teindre mon powerbook de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re qu'il faut &#233;teindre windows en appuyant 5s sur le bouton power...


Bon masi sinon les autres appli marche et les applis qu'on a install&#233; avec MacPort marche tr&#232;s bien aussi. Dillo c'est vraiment super rapide dommage que &#231;a ne connaisse pas css !


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2007)

C'est peut-&#234;tre _aussi_ pour cela qu'il est si rapide. C'est vrai qu'utiliser _Dillo_ et, plus rapide encore, _Links_, c'est parfois assez cool : on red&#233;couvre un web v&#233;loce.


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Janvier 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'est peut-&#234;tre _aussi_ pour cela qu'il est si rapide. C'est vrai qu'utiliser _Dillo_ et, plus rapide encore, _Links_, c'est parfois assez cool : on red&#233;couvre un web v&#233;loce.


C'est vrai que links et vraiment bien foutu, j'ai vu qu'il existe des version graphique, mais malheuresement non port&#233;e sous Mac OS X.

Mais vraiment la navigations 100&#37; clavier et vraiment agr&#233;able quand les sites qu'on visites sont "juste &#224; lire" (pas d'image etc...)


----------



## tatouille (3 Janvier 2007)

boot en single-user

fait un 

```
fsck -yf ##(peut etre des fichiers db corrompus)
```
puis monte ton systeme de fichier pour pouvoir intervenir sur la db netinfo

```
/sbin/mount -uw /

##/*
##netinfod(8) - NetInfo daemon
##nibindd(8) - NetInfo binder
##nicl(1) - NetInfo command line utility
##nidomain(8) - NetInfo domain utility
##nidump(8) - extract text or flat-file-format data from NetInfo
##nifind(1) - find a directory in the NetInfo hierarchy
##nigrep(1) - search for a regular expression in the NetInfo hierarchy
##niload(8) - load text or flat-file-format data into NetInfo
##nireport(1) - print tables from the NetInfo hierarchy
##niutil(1) - NetInfo utility
##*/
##cat /etc/group | grep admin -> 80

niutil -create . /users/tmpuser
niutil -createprop . /users/tmpuser gid 80
niutil -createprop . /users/tmpuser uid 1544
niutil -createprop . /users/tmpuser shell /bin/sh
niutil -createprop . /users/tmpuser home /Users/tmpuser
niutil -createprop . /users/tmpuser realname "tmpuser admin"

niutil -createprop . /users/tmpuser passwd 'admin'
##ou
passwd tmpuser ##-> new password -> re-type

mkdir /Users/tmpuser
mkdir /Users/tmpuser/.ssh
chown -R tmpuser:80 /Users/tmpuser
chmod 755 /Users/tmpuser

reboot  ##/* avec ton tmp user et essaye de faire un diagnostique */

##ou tu peux essayer pour restorer un backup

mv /var/db/netinfo/local.nidb /var/db/netinfo/local.nibad
niload -r / < /private/var/backups/local/nidump

##si il y a un gros probleme
##creation d'une nouvelle DB

rm -rf /var/db/netinfo/local.nidb 
##ou 
mv /var/db/netinfo/local.nidb /var/db/netinfo/local.nibad

nicl -raw local.nidb -create
nicl -raw local.nidb -create /users
nicl -raw local.nidb -create /users/root uid 0

Systemstarter 
##ou (pour les pointilleux du service minimum )
ifconfig lo0 127.0.0.1 up
netinfod -s local &

niload -r / . < /var/backups/local.nidump

reboot
```


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2007)

&#199;a m&#233;rite la FAQ &#231;a !


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> &#199;a m&#233;rite la FAQ &#231;a !


+1


----------



## Warflo (4 Janvier 2007)

Un immense merci


----------

